# Back tension



## logansdad (Feb 12, 2010)

you can get about five yards away from a target ( i prefer a bag) and shoot the bag. you can pay attention to the release and not worry about where you are going to hit. remember to squeeze your shoulder blades together and it will go off.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.archeryfix.com/Blind-bail-training.htm http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1117945&page=2


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> http://www.archeryfix.com/Blind-bail-training.htm http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1117945&page=2


one more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApqJA41WP0&feature=related


----------

